# Mind Reader



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

This is spooky,

http://www.wimp.com/reader/

Homer....Rob  
ps if you've worked it out, keep it to yourself for a while, thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This is weird. It works if we go through the rigmarole to get an answer but if we just pick one it doesn't work. Son & I give up - we know its impossible but can't fathom it. :?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Not too difficult, whatever numbers you choose the answer is always a multiple of nine. If you look at the symbols for 9.18,27,36,45, etc they are all the same.

Each time you press the button to reveal the answer the symbols change, for the next attempt,but the 9,18,27etc sequence are always the same.

Very clever though whoever put it together


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi androidGB,

Yes I had worked it out, clever though.

Homer...Rob


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean to spoil it , thought Caz was looking for a solution


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

No problem androidGB, I knew someone would figure it out, sooner or later, as you said whoever put it together is clever.

No opoligies needed, only a bit of fun.

Homer......Rob


----------

